# Portland, Maine Bottle Show



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 22, 2004)

New England Antique Bottle Club is having the 38th Annual Show & Sale Sunday, April 4, 2004 9:30AM-2:30 PM    
 Location is the  Italian Heritage Center
                         40 Westland Ave.
                       Portland, Me. 04102
 For more Info. contact Gerry Sirois 89 New York Ave. South Portlan, Me. 04106 Ph# (207) 773-0148
 Amission-  $2.00
 Early Admission (8:30 am)- $15.00


----------

